# Happy House



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Just finished up an exterior at the beach. Nothing like working at the beach in the middle of winter:no:. I loved the color change - kept reminding me of Forrest Gump and a great big Smiley Face :icon_smile:

Next month I get to do a Purple House :clap:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Couple more


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Back Bay on one side and the Atlantic on the other.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You are in MASS , painting ??


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I think he is in VA Beach... Nice job job Tony looks more like a beach now!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like a nice job. Pleasant atmosphere, great scenery.

Not a fan of the color though.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Pics looks nice. Must be nice to be able to paint outside in Jan.
What was the temp. when you were painting?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good dude:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I wish I could be painting there right now. Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

The paint whisperer said:


> Pics looks nice. Must be nice to be able to paint outside in Jan.
> What was the temp. when you were painting?


40-50 mostly. I am pretty adament about about sticking to the 35 degree low within 24-36hrs. Although a couple times 32-35 degree nights cropped up but it had to get done before spring. I actually started it Christmas eve and did the prep, couple weeks later during a warmer dry spell got the first coats on, and went back and finished it Thursday & Friday last week when it hit the high 
50's.

I appreciate the props but the house isn't anything special but I just like it when I get to do a drastic color change. It does look like a smiley face 

Can't wait to do the purple. They want to do a Painted Lady.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Looks like a nice straightforward job. I'll bet the wind can get up a bit there though?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Looks like a nice straightforward job. I'll bet the wind can get up a bit there though?


Yea, wind was definitely an issue. I was planning on pushing for more work through the property managers but the majority of work would need to be sprayed. With a large body of water on the East and West wind was more of a factor than I wanted. Spraying during warmer months when the area would be packed is not something I want to push hard for. I won't be turning anything down just pricing accordingly. 

There is plenty of work there if I can get hooked into the 2-3 property managers covering the strip.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

manzoorgill said:


> :jester:i,m a painter and texture maker in karachi i wanna disscus u here is my e mail add [email protected]



Must've been love at first sight


----------

